# hypnotherapy for ibs-d



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello all:Mine is a simple request. My doctor in the UK told me a few days ago to try hynotherapy as his patients were getting good results.Should I do this and invest in a programme of hypnotherapy administered professionally?Your opinions please as this will cost quite a lot of money.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Justin and welcome to the BB







Thanks for posting - clinical hypnotherapy has a very good track record in the treatment of IBS. Personal therapy can be quite costly depending on the therapist - an alternative to this is listening to pre-recorded sessions.The IBS Audio Program of clinical hypnotherapy discussed in this forum was developed in England - it is very cost effective to listen to the CDs as they replicate the session protocol used in the clinical setting. An advantage too, is not having to travel, worry about having D on the way to the appointment, etc. And the price of the entire program is less than the cost of one single session with a live hypnotherapist, in most cases. Also, along with the sessions, you are provided with a booklet and a bonus CD called the IBS Companion which helps explain IBS and what you are going through to others in your family, etc.Michael Mahoney who authored this program, also does one- on -one clinical hypnotherapy at his medical centre in Warrington, Cheshire England. If you live near there you may want to go directly - or consider his CDs which he can ship to you directly.Take a look at the success thread on this forum as well as www.IBSCDS.com for more information. The IBS Audio Program was exhibited at the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders. It is not a cure, but has proven to be very effective and lasts years beyond completion with no side effects.One catch-22 with the program is that many listeners once they have completed the program, no longer feel the need to come to the BB - there are those who do not get any improvement as well, so it is good to know that it doesn't work for everyone, but it does for the vast majority of folks who use it. There is no cure for IBS, and no one single treatment method works for 100% of the people - as with any other medical treatment for other conditions.Feel free to ask any questions and we would be happy to help if we can. I came to this BB with severe refractory IBS-D - nothing helped after years of suffering and medications - until I listened to this program.Hope this helps a bit. and all kind wishes to you.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you Marilyn for taking the trouble to post such an informative reply. I am certainly going to embark on a full course of hypnotherapy at whatever cost to try and tame this nuisance called ibs -d!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Justin2a couple more things to read on HT for IBS.http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.htmlhttp://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.htmlHypnotherapy has one of if not the highest success rates for the treatment of IBS. It can also last for many years after you have finished.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Eric for the reply and the links. I am now in the process of arranging hpnotherapy sessions. I am hopeful for some success. Cheers!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Justin2How are you going about finding one? Do you know if they have experience with IBS?This a listing so you know in the UK, that Mike is involved in as well.http://www.ibs-register.co.uk/It is important to find a good one, did your doctor recommend someone?


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi EricThanks for the advice. My doctor has given me the name of a specialist hypnotherapist but to get this absolutely right I have also e-mailed Mike Maloney. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm all set now to start a course of medical hynotherapy starting this Friday. My doctors have recommended this course and I am looking forward to some positive results. Will let everyone know how this all works out and if the investment is worthwhile. It's very important to me to tame the symptons of ibs-d.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Justin, out of curiosity where is the course and do you know who runs it?I hope it works out well for you as it has for a lot of us. Keep us updated.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

EricAs I live in London,UK I went to see a gastroenterologist at one of the London hospitals who specialises in IBS. He recommended a medical hynotherapist who also works in London. My first appointment is tomorrow, Friday and I will let you know how I get on. I know this is an expensive route but I seriously want to manage this condition as best I can.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Justin, was that Dr Whorewell?Good luck with your appointment and with the treatment. Let us know.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I believe Dr. Whorwell has his practice in Manchester, not London.No worries, Justin, if you would rather not share names - we respect your privacy.All the best to you, in your journey to feeling better! Take care.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

Dr Whorwell is well known and indeed is based in Manchester and not London. My hynotherapist is also a qualified doctor and knows of the good work done by Dr Whorwell. I am approaching hynotherapy on a one to one basis and I had my first session today. It felt strange being in a deep and relaxed 'trance' but I now feel so good!I go back for my second session just after Christmas and the course will last between 6 - 12 sessions. I will also be toght self hynosis.I will report back in a few weeks time how this is all going. I am not at all concerned about telling the names of those who are treating me but better a little later when and if I know the treatment shows promise.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

This week will be my third one-on-one hypnotherapy session and I'm being trained to conduct self hypnosis to help the condition. I read that hynotherapy has had less success with IBS-D symptons. Has anybody found that their IBS D has been helped via hynotherapy?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One study showed males with d and high anxiety were helped less, but its in no way a given and partly depends on the person since people are different. However, quite a few people were helped with Mike's tapes and d and in many other studies.Have you read this thread?http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/10210344How is it going in general for you? This is a gradual process and a learning process and takes some time to start to "sink in" and start to work.


----------

